# iPad s'éteint à 1% de batterie en charge et en utiilisation



## Maudlina (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Quand mon iPad est en charge et qu'il ne lui reste plus qu'1% de batterie et que je l'utilise il s'éteint et quand j'utilise des applications  plutôt "lourdes" et qu'il charge le pourcentage baisse. Est ce que c'est normal ?  
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2012)

Euh, ça me semble logique. L'iPad met un moment a charger et si la consommation de batterie est supérieur au taux de charge, ça finis par se vider avant de se remplir


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Juillet 2012)

C'est une blague?


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2012)

Ben non, ça ne te semble pas logique a toi ?


----------

